# Solved: Way to get rid of IE boxes on links?



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Is there a HTML or CSS way to get rid of the little blue outline around links?

Ive tried and tried various methods, but IE doesn't play well with others for some reason.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

For image links, border: 0; should do the trick. To remove the underline from text links, use text-decoration: none;.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What "blue outline"? Can you post an example?


----------



## Galaxyfox (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmm do you mean a blue outline around an image that is also a link?

If its a plain link, there shouldn't be a blue outline.

As Elvandil said, can you post an example, like a screenshot?


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Ill do one better.

72.129.63.63/river/summer.html

Try that link and let me know if you see little blue boxes around the pictures


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Link not valid.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I got there by going through 72.129.63.63. There are blue boxes around the thumbnails, but they have nothing to do with IE. Why would you think that they did?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

They are there in FF too.

They are generated by whatever you are using to make your gallery

Watch the capitalisation of links the correct one is Summer.html on *nix this is different to summer.html.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, nothing to do with IE. It is how you made the page, and the thumbnailer you used.


----------



## Willum (Jun 12, 2008)

when I look at your code, I don't see a border 0 nowhere. You have to add this, else automatically a blue border like this is added.

so place border="0" at each image

```
<a href="[U]link[/U]"><img src="source" width="40" height="30" title="The Boat" border="0" />
```


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

Ill add that to the images and see what happens. Thanks for the info. I knew they were in IE and FF I just didn't know how else to describe them.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

That seemed to take care of it. For some reason that didn't work when I was doing it before in IE. It would work in FF but not IE.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Willum (Jun 12, 2008)

Good to see it worked. This value you have to insert standard, else you will always get this 'box'.

Please mark thread as solved.


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

Willum said:


> Good to see it worked. This value you have to insert standard, else you will always get this 'box'.
> 
> Please mark thread as solved.


Actually you can prevent the border around images by using CSS (I said this in the very first reply in this thread). No need to use the *border* attribute on every single image.


----------



## Willum (Jun 12, 2008)

true, that's what I mean also. You have to use a border 0 to prevent a blue box. If you don't place this border, you will get a blue box. If you place it in the css, html or wathever, it don't matters, as long as you place it somewhere.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess I didn't realize it was set for CSS. Would it fit right in with my CSS code for the pictures?


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

Of course. Just add


```
img {
border:0 none;
}
```
To the bottom of your CSS file, and you're all done.


----------

